# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Chill Out Aqua

## Filipe Simões

Finalmente e após ponderar a coisa durante uns anos, a ideia que maturou tornou-se uma realidade e agora num dos cantos da sala tá um aquario que se espera seja um peso pesado na balança do prazer. 

A ideia inicial não era um aquario deste genero nem com estas medidas, mas por oportunidade ficou assim. A ideia não é perfeita, nem nós o somos, mas é mais um inicio, um primeiro passo, e daqui para a frente veremos. 

Passemos então a pormenores mais técnicos:

*Aquario*: 67,5 x 65,5 x 62,5 cm  (é um modelo da aquatlantis, já com calha de iluminação)
*Data de Montagem*: 10/abril/2006
*Escumador*: Schuran Jetskim 100
*Bomba de Circulação*: Eheim 1262 (3400 L/H) Inicialmente eram umas da hailea, mas foram substituidas.
+/- 15 KG de Rocha Viva e +/- 25 reefkeramic
O areão é branco e bonito... Areão de coral - sugarsize


Eis uma das fotos do respectivo!

Se quiserem ficar a saber o que se vai passando pelo mesmo podem dar um pulo ao 'BLOG', essa coisa moderna em que vou fazendo uma actualização mais ou menos diaria da coisa. O endereço é http://chilloutaqua.blogspot.com/

----------


## Filipe Simões

A coisa tem sido positiva. Não tem havido perdas, o que já não é mau.  O layout foi alterado já duas vezes, uma primeira quando foram substituidas as bombas, e uma segunda vez por insatisfação própria. A lamentar a perda de um amphirion ocellaris com Exoftalmia. Assim que reparei que o animal estava em estranha condição e tentou-se tratar do animal, mas sem sucesso. Nada agora num reef a serio.

Não sou muito dado a testes pelo que durante todo este tempo foram apenas feitos 2 testes à agua. A agua de osmose é reposta pelo metodo 'à la mano' sempre que o nivel baixa 1 cm, mais coisa menos coisa, dia sim, dia não.

É efectuada uma TPA de 30 lts sensivelmente de 2 em 2 semanas, não sou muito rigoroso nessa coisa dos dias. 

Passo efectivamente muito tempo a observar tudo o que se mexe dentro do aquario, isso sim. 


Os peixes que tenho agora são os seguintes:

2 amphirion ocellaris ( Peixe Palhaço ) Tomate e Cereja
1 Hepatus ( Blue Tang ) Bulli
1 Zebrassoma Flarvescens ( Yellow Tang ) Solaris

e não vão ser introduzidos mais, nem agora nem posteriormente, ou muito dificilmente me convencerei a por mais.

Tenho ainda 6 Lysmata seticaudata, e um Lysmata Amboinensis, bem como uma equipa de limpeza que foram os primeiros habitantes, mas que desconheço em nome e quantidade. 

Todos estes animais apresentam uma aparencia imaculada, aparentemente prefeitamente saudaveis desde o dia 1. 

Tenho ainda uma serie de corais moles, dos quais não sei o nome da maioria.
Tenho Xenia que não se sabe ao certo porque volta e meia desfaz-se um bocado, tem dias. 

Nunca tive algas, nem me apareceram vestigios delas, e resta apenas dizer que alimento os animais normalmente 3 a 4 vezes ao dia, como trabalho em casa é facil de dar um pulinho ao aquario para me distrair. 

Este é um dos corais que não sei o nome, tá por aí um topico com a questão.



__________________________________________________  _

Este não fixei o nome por perguiça mental



__________________________________________________  _

E este não faço a minima ideia



__________________________________________________  _


E estes sei que são amarelos...



__________________________________________________  _

E trabalham todos num sistema multinivel




O aquario é alto, tem cerca de 70 cms e é iluminado por apenas 2 T8 uma branca e uma azul, pelo que nao é facil tirar fotos porreiras, mas esforcei-me. Estou a ver quem possa adaptar, ou criar uma calha para este aquario.

Ele teve problemas de aquecimento no inicio que foram resolvidos com um ventilador de casa de banho na tampa. Ele funciona sempre com as tampas fechadas em cima e com uma circulação de ar muito intensa no interior. Não tenho ar condicionado em casa, e estes dias que esteve mais calor o aquario chegou aos 27,8, o que é um bom indicador, não acredito que a temperatura cá em casa suba muito mais, e estamos no algarve. 

Se alguem quiser comentar, pois esteja à vontade. 

Desde já um obrigado a todos os colegas hobbyistas aqui do forum pois sem esta agitação toda que há por aqui talvez nunca tivesse ido em frente sem medos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Filipe,

Parabéns pelo aqua!

Com duas T8 não só não tens problemas de temperatura como não podes colocar a maior parte dos corais no aquário! Quando quiseres colocá-los terás que optar por uma iluminação mais potente, e não querendo ser desanimador, aí sim, terás problemas com a temperatura!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Simões

Olá Diogo,

Eu sei que fazer um upgrade à iluminação vai ser complicado, até porque não gosto de ver calhas suspensas, e esta coisa de ser designer e picuinhas com a aparencia é tramado às vezes. 
Agora ate acabar o verão a população vai manter-se. Quando o aqua foi inicialmente montado a ideia era fazer um fish-only e eventualmente ter 1 ou outro coralzito mole. Sabia à partida das limitações. 

Se esta experiencia resultar há uma ideia que eu tenho, mas para isso vou precisar de um engenheiro para me ver se a casa aguenta com a coisa, mas isso é mais lá para a frente.

Obrigado pelo comentário

----------


## João M Monteiro

Isso está em grande, Filipe !! 

Ainda não conseguiste encaixar as T5 no design...eheheheh

Quanto aos corais:

1. Ricordea;
2. Zoanthus;
3. Se o esqueleto for duro (formando finos tubos vermelhos), é uma Tubipora musica; se não tiver esqueleto e estiver directamente agarrado à rocha, é uma Clavularia. Pela fotografia não consegui perceber bem. Atenção que se for uma T. musica, tens MESMO que fazer o upgrade da luz, senão...boa noite
4. Dão-lhes vários nomes. Por exemplo, Parazoanthus gracilis.

Está realmente com bom aspecto.
Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Simões

Grande João,

É mesmo uma clavularia, eu é que não me lembrava do nome.  A parte das T5 só depois do verão é que penso melhor nisso, mas não está esquecido.

Segudo a opinião de alguns a Ricordea é uma Ricordea Yuma, o que após ter visto várias também me parece que seja. 

A coisa até tá bonitinha, obrigado, agora é dar tempo ao tempo e ver o que vai acontecendo...


O outro Post onde se descobre toda a verdade da Ricordea

----------


## Filipe Simões

Lá tive a fazer uma TPA e deu-me para o artistico e estive a tirar umas fotos ao aquario. Aproveitei e fiz uns testes, já nao fazia testes desde 9/06/2006

Temp: 28.2º
Salinidade: 1.025
KH: 5
PH: 8.2
Nitritos: 0.050 mg/l
Nitratos: 50 mg/l
Amonia: 0.1 mg/l

As luzes ficam acesas 10 horitas e isto foi feito pela 6ª hora do fotoperiodo.

Vou ter que corrigir para aqui umas coisas... parece-me, ou talvez não.

Acham que vale a penas fazer alguma coisa por estes valores?

Para o KH já sei que vou ter que fazer qualquer coisa, parece-me baixo demais.

Entretanto fica a parte artistica...



Discos Azuis
____________________________________________



Vista Frontal
____________________________________________



Vista Lateral
____________________________________________



Topo do Aquario
____________________________________________


Comentários são bem vindos...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

:Olá:  




> Temp: 28.2º
> Salinidade: 1.025
> KH: 5
> PH: 8.2
> Nitritos: 0.050 mg/l
> Nitratos: 50 mg/l
> Amonia: 0.1 mg/l


Como tu próprio deste conta tens o KH baixo, mas não é o único problema.
A temperatura está um pouco alta, mas isso é o menor "defeito", O maior problema que encontro é os nitratos, 50mg/l é muito alto, mesmo muito, tenta fazer mais trocas de água e/ou alimentar menos os peixes.
Alem disso vê se tens o escumador a trabalhar em condições.

De resto está muito bem e parece que temos fotografo, muito boas as tuas fotos, os meus parabéns.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Olá Pedro,

A solução passa por adicionar Triple Buffer que fui buscar hoje. Lentamente a coisa vai subir agora, para não criar aí um grande desiquilibrio e vou ainda fazer uma TPA de 10%.

Lá eles dizem que eu sou daltonico, que vejo as cenas dos testes mal, a questão é que arredondo sempre as coisas para o pior cenário, pois acho que é a melhor opção. Os valores devem estar mais baixos, mas sem stress. Após esta TPA vou verificar o estado da coisa, e se for necessario faz-se mais até a coisa ficar bem.

A temperatura é que não dá pra fazer nada mesmo, a coisa vai um pouco na onda do deixa lá ver se isto nao sobe em demasia. O problema vai ser até agosto mas nao acredito que a temperatura suba muito mais do que aquela que esteve na semana passada. É que se subir nem sei como vou resolver as coisas.

O escumador tá que é um espetaculo, é um schuran, só aconteceu uma coisa há uns tempos que começaram a sair umas bolhinhas pequenas naquela agua que sai de dentro, mas isso foi resolvido, pois todo o aquario é alimentado por apenas 1 Bomba e teve que se acertar os fluxos para as 4 saidas. 

Resta apenas agradecer o elogio das fotografias, mas é basicamente apontar para lá e disparar, com sorte se tiver lá alguma coisa bonita pode ser que esta apareça.

Obrigado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquario esta bonito Filipe.
Quanto a temp. a tampa e que esta causando o problema...a evaporacao ajuda o aqua a esfriar. Nao so vai haver problemas com temp. como tambem os niveis de oxigenio. A troca de gases ocorre perto da superficie e com o aqua coberto sem haver ventilacao vai haver problemas, ate estou surpreendido que o ph esteja bom.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ola Roberto,

Felizmente não é bem assim. Eu vou tentar explicar, e para isso vou pedir que repares na foto que mostra a parte de cima do aquario. Do lado direito tens o copo do escumador, e do lado esquerdo tens um ventilador de casa de banho, uma peça industrial que tá a trabalhar 24/7. Esse ventilador o que faz é extrair o ar no interior do aquario para o exterior. O aquario no topo tem dois buracos por onde entra o ar, e no seu interior é gerada uma corrente de ar tão forte que chega a puxar as tampas para baixo. Para dar uma ideia, o ventilador, na altura em que o aquario foi montado, ligado tira quase 5º à temperatura natural da agua, não sei se me faço entender. Seja então que circula muito mais ar que em qualquer aquario, sendo que ao mesmo tempo tem refrigerado a agua, sempre puxando ar do exterior, pois puxa o ar de dentro para fora. Imagina aquilo como um exaustor de cozinha. E tem mesmo força, não é do genero das ventoinhas de computador. Ele evapora cerca de 5/6 litros por dia, que são repostos 'a la mano'.

A ventoinha é uma coisa deste genero

ventilador

Deu para perceber?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

ahhh agora entendo e bom trabalho...preciso dum ventilador igual  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Olá Roberto,

Os nossos aquarios são muito parecidos em termos de dimensão, acho. Estive a ver fotos do teu e parecem-me muito parecidos mesmo. Eu por uma questão estetica gosto de ve-lo assim tapado e consegui arranjar esta solução e até agora parece bem boa. O ventilador não é caro, por cá custou apenas 14 euros e é só ligar à electricidade. 

Não sei se vai servir se puser umas lampadas T5 no interior da tampa, mas a seu tempo veremos.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Tou à procura de quem consiga montar uma calha neste aquario e meter lá umas 4/5 lampdas T5, sabem de algum artista aqui pela zona?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá Roberto,
> 
> Os nossos aquarios são muito parecidos em termos de dimensão, acho. Estive a ver fotos do teu e parecem-me muito parecidos mesmo. Eu por uma questão estetica gosto de ve-lo assim tapado e consegui arranjar esta solução e até agora parece bem boa. O ventilador não é caro, por cá custou apenas 14 euros e é só ligar à electricidade. 
> 
> Não sei se vai servir se puser umas lampadas T5 no interior da tampa, mas a seu tempo veremos.


O meu tem as seguintes dimensoes: 76.2x76.2x60.9
Aqui estao algumas fotos :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tou à procura de quem consiga montar uma calha neste aquario e meter lá umas 4/5 lampdas T5, sabem de algum artista aqui pela zona?


 :Olá: Boa tarde
Aí na zona não sei, mas deve haver. De qualquer modo a Sohal faz isso muito bem e com muita estética ou pelo menos a estética que lhes indicares, sim porque arte não é aquilo que nos dizem que é, mas sim aquilo que nós entendemos que é :SbOk2: ...porque não lhes perguntas?, trabalham em todo o país. Fica ao teu critério e parabéns pelo teu trabalho e o trabalho de equipa que estás a fazer com a LUSOREEF :SbOk3:  a quem também felicito. :SbOk3:  Que tudo te corra pelo melhor.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

O aqua, esta muito bonito, esta de parabens :Palmas:   :SbOk:  
 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Como não consegui encontrar o que procurava para iluminação, acabei por comprar 2 calhas de 60 cms com 3x 24w T5 cada. Agora tenho 6 lampadas T5 por cima do Aqua e o upgrade foi substancial. 

Sucumbi finalmente, e cedi à iluminação, deixei de ter o aqua completamente tapado, e na realidade até nem muda grande coisa, fica bonitinho.

Das 6 lampadas 2 são actinicas e as outras já vinham. Um dia destes mudo a coisa, algum dos amigos tem alguma opinião quanto à qualidade das lampadas e intensidade/cor?

Entretanto veio mais um coral para o aqua, uma Hydnophora ou Rigida ou Exesa, ou uma Merulina ampliata, ainda não se tem a certeza, fica a foto. 



Para se saber mais sobre este coral é dar uma vista de olhos neste Post
Mais uns dias e ponho umas fotos do aqua como ficou

----------


## Filipe Simões

Et voilá!



As calhas de iluminação.

No dia que as liguei achei que era pouca luz, vá-se lá saber porque?

Agora a minha duvida é... e corais, o que dá para por ali debaixo?

As calhas tem cada uma 3 lampadas T5 de 24w (60 cms). Tem uma actinica cada calha.

O conjunto são 6 lampadas, a luz é que eu acho que é meio amarelada, mas quando for para substituir é melhor mudar o tipo de lampada, estas vinham icluidas nas calhas.

Tenho que arranjar uma bomba pequenita para fazer circulação à tona.

Tou a pensar começar a adicionar Kalk, até agora nunca levou nada. Só triple buffer que não sei nem como nem porque lixou-me os parazoanthus... enfim.

Aceitam-se comentários

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Essas lampadas são da CH-Lighting ? Se for não valem nada, e muda-as mal te seja conviniente.

Quanto aos parazoanthus,esse tripple buffer é em pó? Se for em pó não terá caido em cima dos parazoanthus?

----------


## Filipe Simões

Não tenho a certeza de que marca são, mas acho que não valem lá grande coisa. 

É verdade que penso substitui-las, mas não pode ser para já, mais um mesito ou dois. Já agora, aquelas nao servem, o que é que o amigo recomenda?


O triple buffer foi erro meu, foi-me dito para por lá para dentro na boa, mas como o aqua tem o closed loop aquilo o pó andou por todo o lado, não ter aniquilado tudo acho que foi uma sorte... enfim... quem o usa normalmente põe na Sump se nao estou em erro, e eu nao tenho sump.

A ricordea duplicou o tamanho, e tá cada vez maior...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Esse aquário já tem luz, Filipe ! Salvé !!




> É verdade que penso substitui-las, mas não pode ser para já, mais um mesito ou dois. Já agora, aquelas nao servem, o que é que o amigo recomenda?


Por exemplo, ATI. Estão umas à venda na secção de particulares (penso que é o Paulo Bravo que as está a vender, mas não posso garantir)

----------


## Marco Madeira

Filipe...
Para nao teres azares desses, tenta dissolver o triple buffer em agua doce primeiro. Depois de te certificares que nao existe po por diluir, deita para o aquario mas devagar, porque a solucao e capaz de ter o PH nos 9 mais ou menos... Eu digo capaz, porque geralmente esse tipo de aditivos usa 2/3 de bicabornato de sodio que deixa a solucao com esses valores de ph. Para teres a certeza mede o PH da solucao do triple buffer. 
Para diluires melhor a solucao caso ainda reste po por dissolver, aquece um pouco a agua.
Talves ate tenhas perdido os zoanthus por causa da subida repentina PH... e uma hipotese... so perdeste os zoanthus?

----------


## Filipe Simões

Respondendo ao João, 
creio que as lampadas que ele tem são de 1,15m, e as que preciso para aqui são ligueiramente mais pequenas. É sem stress, falaram-me bem dessas ATI, tenho que ver onde as vendem. 

Respondendo ao Marco Madeira,
Só perdi mesmo os zoanthus, os amarelos que se viam nas fotos lá mais acima... Eu sei que foi azelhice, ainda exprimentei adicionar o buffer dissolvido em agua,  mas o estrago já estava feito. Da colonia simpatica que tinha sobraram uns 5 polipos que ficaram reduzidos a um tamanho praticamente insignificante.

Tou a pensar começar a adicionar Kalk em breve, tenho que ver qual a melhor forma, e ver aí como os companheiros fizeram a coisa funcionar. 

De momento acho que não vai entrar nada no aquario brevemente, enquanto não olhar para aquilo e estar tudo bem e bonitinho, digo eu...

----------


## Filipe Simões

é com pena minha, mas todo o aquario que aqui se vê está à venda... qualquer interessado envie MP para discutir valores

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Filipe,

sugiro que coloques o aquário à venda no sub-forum de particulares! Talvez conseguisses vender isso mais facilmente.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Filipe

Compreendo a tua "desilusão", mas não é um afastamento do Hobby pois não ???Esse novo projecto tem que avançar!  :Smile: 


Abraço e gostava de continuar a vêr-te por aqui!

----------


## Filipe Simões

É um afastamento em definitivo. 

O novo projecto tornou-se desta forma inviavel.

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras, um abraço!

----------


## António Paes

Tenho pena que te afastes em definitivo por apenas um revés no teu planeamento. 
Há sempre vários caminhos para se chegar a um objectivo e como eu costumo dizer, se a montanha não vai a Maomé vai o Maomé à montanha.
Esse teu aquário, tal como te disse pessoalmente, estava a ficar mesmo bonito. Não desistas.

Um abraço,
António

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora Boas!

É só para dizer que não desistas! 
Eu ando a montar o meu a mais de um ano e só em janeiro que vem é que vai ficar concluido, mas tambem sou-te sincero tou a dar em maluco(a ansia é muita  :Admirado:  )

Não desistas!!!!!!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Filipe  :Olá:  

Não me surpreende a posição da Lusoreef.

Quando pedi ao Brian a minha equipa de limpeza para o meu aquario, foi-me enviada directamente, mas foi facturada pela Didos Farm. Assim como os 2 palhaços pretos que tenho, foram-me enviados mas foram facturados a Aquárea, e foi a ela que tive de os pagar.

Parece-me que foi a proximidade que tens com este distribuidor que não vende a publico, provocou alguma confusão nas vossas relações.

Bola em frente. Tens um optimo sistema, e certamente que serás bem orientado.  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Não comento a posição da lusoreef no reefforum

----------


## Manuel Faria

Apenas para te dar uma força Filipe e dizer-te que nem sempre as coisa nos correm como queremos. Só para te dar um pequeno ex. digo-te que eu comecei esta aventura o ano passado com asneiras atrás de asneiras, fui aprendendo. Depois resolvi fazer um upgrade em Junho e estamos em finais de Outubro e ainda náo o fiz. Umas vezes por falta de tempo outras por falta de material e ainda outras por falta de euros. No entanto continuo com o projecto em mente e nem quero pensar em desistir. Por isso p'ra frente é que é o caminho. :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Pelo que li no etu blog a tua desistência deve-se ao teu "corte de relações" com a Lusoreef. Vais desculpar-me mas não percebo essa dependência???!!! Se a questão é comprares as coisas mais baratas e isso possibilitar continuares com o teu projecto, posso dizer-te que há com toda a certeza solução... quem sabe até mais barato!

Adiciona-me no MSN (diogoclopes@hotmail.com) para falarmos um pouco e arranjarmos soluções para o teu problema.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tenho pena desta situacao Filipe e espero que continues apesar do que aconteceu a ti. Eu concordo com Diogo...esta dependencia e desnecessaria na minha opiniao pois o equipamento de segunda mao ou atraves do EBAY esta sempre disponivel e muitas vezes a um desconto consideravel das lojas. E pena que estamos tao longe mas nao tenho duvida que tenha membros aqui no reeffrorum que podem ajudar.

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Filipe.

Nota-se que és um apaixonado pelos salgados.

Tens todo o direito de fazeres as opções que quiseres, agora se de facto a razão é apenas a Lusoreef não faz qualquer sentido essa decisão.

Existem muitas outras opçoes.

Ficas-te desiludido mas não é razão para largares o que gostas.

Acho que deves suspender a venda do teu material por uns dias até organizares as tuas ideias.

Podes também contar comigo para te enviar coisas para o Algarve.

Um abraço e não desistas agora.

JC

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola filipe

pensa bem...
lojas a muitas

no que te poder ajudar, conta comigo.
e possivelmemte com alguns mebros do forum.

abraco 
ingo barao

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

Boa escolha de nome este e o nome que dou ao meu tb e era o que iria dar no meu setup
Parabens ta mto bonito

----------


## Luis Carrilho

boas Filipe,
escrevo só pra te dár uma força e que não desistas,afinal tinhas ai um lindo aqua. :Pracima:  
eu tanbem estou em fase de projecto do meu e já sei que vai ser coisa pra muitos meses,por diversos motivos e talvez o maior deles são mesmo as eurólas que não caem do céu :SbRiche:  ,de qq modo deixa que te diga que nos negocios as amizades vêem em 2º lugar,por isso não pretendo que nenhuma loja tenha o exclusivo das minhas compras,estou sempre aberto a melhores propostas ou sujestões venham élas de onde vierem. :SbOk3:  
grande abraço Filipe.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Após e passado um ano de ter o aquario, vou voltar a escrever sobre ele.

Após o problema que tive ha uns meses atrás, que está aqui mais ou menos documentado, e com o apoio de alguns membros daqui do forum foi possivel continuar. A esses membros o meu obrigado desde já, isto é uma boa familia.

Na altura em que o montei nao percebia nada praticamente da aquariofilia, mas hoje percebo um bocadinho mais e garantidamente nao tinha feito quase nada do que fiz. Mas é com esta realidade que ainda tenho que viver, por isso, aguente-se.

Por ter ficado meio privado dos meios que tinha o aquario começou a entrar em colapso, mas já está a recuperar.

O que mudou foi essencialmente a dependencia que tinha de comerciantes. Agora não compro absolutamente nada em lojas fisicas, tendo optado por comprar tudo online, e essencialmente na underwatershop, nunca me deixou ficar mal. O meu obrigado ao Rui Russo.

Neste aquario foi feito um verdadeiro upgrade na circulação de agua, foram intruduzidas 3 Seio WaveMarea, 1 de 4400 lts/h e 2 de 2400 lts/h para agitar um bocado a coisa. por ser um cubo e ter ao que me parece uma grande quantidade de rocha, a coisa tornou-se um pouco complicada de gerir, mas desde que pus estas 3 bombas a funcionar, tudo me parece melhor.

Os parazoanthus perderam-se, a clavulária perdeu-se, os zoanthus, bem como a merulina, tudo se perdeu. Um hepatus saltou para a eternidade.

Foi comprado um foco HQI 150W DIY Lumenarc ao Marcos, que tá a fazer uma grande diferença. Actualmente estou a usar apenas uma calha HQI com 2 actinicas ligadas, e a dita HQI 10000k da BLV, e notei uma grande diferença nos corais que ficaram, a ricordea yuma parace que duplicou o tamanho, infelizmente e em 1 ano, ainda nao se mexeu nem deixou nenhum pé.

É o aquario dos remendos, e se tivesse a possibilidade de o alterar, agora fazia um movel mais alto, e metia-lhe uma sump, para ver se aliviava de rocha no interior, mas a coisa ja esteve pior. A seu tempo lá chegaremos, entretanto vou fazendo experiencias.

Não entra nada neste aquario há meses, pelo que é essencialmente um monte de rocha com 3 peixinhos, e alguns corais, umas mudas que vieram gentilmente do marco madeira, outras do cesar, outras do rui peixoto e do gil, e do mister paes, e acho que nao me esqueci de ninguem. 

Durante este tempo tive a oportunidade de visitar os aquarios destes amigos, bem como de outros a quem agradeço. Tenho aprendido muito com eles todos, e com os restantes membros aqui do forum.

Mais do que ter um aquario com peixinhos, ganhei uma serie de amigos, e isso tem sido bom.

Assim que tiver paciencia tiro umas fotos ao aquario para partilhar as mudanças.

Resta-me dizer que comecei a usar agua natural, e que faço TPAs de 15/30 lts por semana, vai variando.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Durante este tempo tive a oportunidade de visitar os aquarios destes amigos, bem como de outros a quem agradeço. Tenho aprendido muito com eles todos, e com os restantes membros aqui do forum.
> 
> Mais do que ter um aquário com peixinhos, ganhei uma serie de amigos, e isso tem sido bom.
> 
> Assim que tiver paciência tiro umas fotos ao aquário para partilhar as mudanças.
> 
> Resta-me dizer que comecei a usar agua natural, e que faço *TPAs* de 15/30 lts por semana, vai variando.


Greetings young Jedi Night, learning the path you are....

Já la vai algum tempo...novidades :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :yb665: :  :SbSourire: ...necessitas de ajuda :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: ....
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simões

the untold truth about the path it is...

Pois é, de tempos em tempos, lá me dá a nostalgia da escrita e venho aqui falar do meu aquario. De chill out aqua, a pesadelo em Santo expedito Street, ele já foi de tudo. Mas lá continua e irá continuar enquanto tiver hipotese. Entre uma serie de peripecias, o saldo ainda continua a ser positivo. As perdas desde o meu ultimo post até agora foram nulas, o que de si já não é nada mau. Nem peixes a se suicidadem, nem corais a desaparecer. 

*O que mudou nos ultimos meses?*

A frequencia com que fazia TPAs. Para além de usar agua natural, por motivos profissionais nao me foi possivel efectua-las com a frequencia que o fazia, e desde junho fiz apenas 2 TPAs. Aparentemente não notei problema algum, e durante o percurso fiquei sem escumador durante 1 semana. Não o recomendo a ninguem, até porque sei que tenho um sistema pouco carregado de animais, apenas 3 peixes e 4 camarões e nassarios e cerites e patas verdes, e uns turbos que nasceram lá no aquario, e isso ajuda talvez a não comprometer as coisas.
Reparei ainda que quando o escumador 'encravou' os corais ficaram todos contentes, pelos menos foi essa a ideia com que fiquei, tendo os actinodiscos duplicado o seu tamanho. Isto levou-me a pensar se a escumação e particularmente esta sobredimensionada seria assim tão boa ideia. Nao conclui nada, porque nao decidi arriscar mais nesse campo, mas ficou a ideia de que para manter apenas os corais moles que tenho, talvez não necessitasse de um escumador tão eficiente. 

Mudei ainda a circulação, retirei uma wavemarea 2200lts/h e pus uma nanostream da tunze de 4500 lts/h, e parece-me que o aquario saiu a ganhar. O proximo passo é substituir as wave mareas que faltam por mais uma tunze, que está já a caminho, e chegará via chaminé num dia que está para breve. Para alem de uma estetica muito mais agradavel, são mais pequenas, e parecem-me mais eficientes, mas ainda a tenho ha muito pouco tempo, lá ver se nao me dá problemas. 

Foi decidido que o aquario iria permanecer apenas com corais moles, mas tenho lá uma caulastrea que já dura quase desde o inicio, tenho pensado que estava mais que morta por 2 vezes, e apenas por insistencia a deixei ficar no mesmo sitio, e agora passados meses, começa a aparecer de lá do fundo e do unico 'pé' um pequeno polipo, facto esse que me deu uma grande satisfaçao. É curioso que a comprei porque tinha um actinodisco que eu gostava agarrada e paguei foi pelo actino, este pé foi incluido como se fosse o pedaço de rocha a que o disco estava agarrado. É lutador e tem lugar neste aquario, pelo que me tem dado um especial prazer.

Entretanto a alga coralina explodiu e cresce como nunca vi em aquario nenhum, cresce aos pratos, como se vê nas montiporas, e às vezes dá a sensaçao que nem precisava de ter corais. 

Agora que me voltei a preocupar novamente, comecei a alimentar a minha ricordea yuma, com pequenos pedaços de camarão, e ela tá a ficar bem maior. Espero que em breve deixe uma qualquer ricordeazita para tras´, até porque nunca vi outra igual, e muita pena teria se por um motivo lhe acontecesse alguma coisa e náo houvesse outra igual, no meu ou noutro aquario amigo. 

Sempre em revolução o chill out aqua não irã parar. Está para breve agendado a construçao de um movel, assim que o tempo o permitir, mas já está em papel. Brevemente e até porque estou de ferias e nem estou em minha casa, irei mostrar as fotos do dito.

Se alguem o quiser ver, basta apitar. 

Aos membros do algarve, já sabem, um dia destes vamos reunir para amena cavaqueira, por isso consultem este topico para que não faltem... http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12254

what a path it is... i will make you proud master jedi

----------


## Edgar Luis

Tens de colocar ai umas fotos do chill out aqua mate  :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ola Edgar,

O Chill Out Aqua esta num processo de desactivacao, podes ver este topico onde vai nascer o seu sucessor MAD CHILL OUT AQUA

La da para ver de relance este aquario...

O processo espero que esteja concluido nas proximas 2 semanas.


Abraco

----------

